# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Kerio winroute firewall 6.0.0

## dramand2007

Здравствуйте! С праздником! помогите по настройке керио, надо открыть порты 8000,8888,8080 все стандартные TCP(80), в принципе я все как надо настроил но он у меня ругается на шлюз пишет: при попытке обмена ключами произошла ошибка с шлюзовым интерфейсом!
вот так я настроил:
сперва в службах создал порты, потом в политики трафика создал правило поставил его самый вверх источник(любой), назначения(212.13.134.97-212.13.134.99), в службах выбрал все созданные порты и TCP, NAT включил (сеть не доменная), естественно разрешил правило и не работает что делать? админы SOS!!! HELP!!!

----------


## qupkbe

В сомнительных случаях полезно включить логи на последнем правиле Default Rule и смотреть в filter какие пакеты рубятся.

----------


## dramand2007

спс решил вопрос!

----------

